# The West Coast of Anywhere



## dpc (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll start with a picture of the temperate rain forest around Sooke on the south-west coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I'd posted this previously elsewhere but deleted it and went back to the original RAW file and reprocessed it.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 12, 2015)

Beach near Crescent City, California. Early September 2015, 5Dmark3.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 12, 2015)

The Door at Sunset - Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California



Tidal pools at Mavericks - Half Moon Bay, California


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> Beach near Crescent City, California. Early September 2015, 5Dmark3.



Beautiful shot.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> The Door at Sunset - Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California
> 
> Tidal pools at Mavericks - Half Moon Bay, California



I really like the first picture, Pookie. Well done.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 13, 2015)

That shot of The Door, with the sun beaming through, is outstanding.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > The Door at Sunset - Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California
> ...





MrFotoFool said:


> That shot of The Door, with the sun beaming through, is outstanding.



Thanks guys... that shot is only available 2 times a year for a day or two. It is swarmed with photographers when it does happen.

Similar for the Mavericks tidal pools... only once every few years does the tide go out that far. The rock in the background is where the huge waves start the break that Maverick's is known for.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 13, 2015)

Only lines up twice a year? That makes the photo even more amazing.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 13, 2015)

dpc said:


> I'll start with a picture of the temperate rain forest around Sooke on the south-west coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I'd posted this previously elsewhere but deleted it and went back to the original RAW file and reprocessed it.



Nice !!! I was born near here... Haven't been there in years. Reminds me i need to get back there soon.


----------



## CapturingLight (Nov 13, 2015)

Lovely shots. The one on the beach with the people draws me in. I think part of it is that this type of shot is not in my repertoire but looking at this one I think it should be. 

I will share a few of my favourites from a trip to Vancouver Island a few years ago. BC is a very photogenic place. The sepia shot I originally processed in Aperture, this is my attempt at redoing it in Lightroom. I am not sure I got the sepia quite to my liking, like the original. This was my 1st time playing around with sepia in Lightroom I need some practice.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 13, 2015)

CapturingLight said:


> Lovely shots. The one on the beach with the people draws me in. I think part of it is that this type of shot is not in my repertoire but looking at this one I think it should be.
> 
> I will share a few of my favourites from a trip to Vancouver Island a few years ago. BC is a very photogenic place. The sepia shot I originally processed in Aperture, this is my attempt at redoing it in Lightroom. I am not sure I got the sepia quite to my liking, like the original. This was my 1st time playing around with sepia in Lightroom I need some practice.



Thanks but it looks like it is in your repertoire... I love images like yours above as it hits so many notes it's hard not to smile. Even better if that is your family !!! Man, you guys are makin me homesick looking at BC. I love that area and especially Vancouver's Stanley park, such a killer city. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Only lines up twice a year? That makes the photo even more amazing.



Thanks... just checked out your site. Diggin your work !!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Some lovely shots here already, I'm impressed by all of them, but the door and rock pools by Pookie and the tree arch by Capturing Light are special. 
I think I might use this subject as inspiration for me and my two photography buddies, see if we can't find something on the west of here to shoot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 13, 2015)

If anyone is near the California coast this holiday... the Door will be in perfect alignment for the end of December beginning of January.

It's a bit difficult to find if you've never been there and the parking lot is quite small so get there early and stake your claim to a front seat. I've literally seen hundreds of photographers packing the beach for about 20-40 minutes when it's available.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 14, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Thanks... just checked out your site. Diggin your work !!!



Very kind of you to say. I need to update it with new work.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 14, 2015)

From mouth of the LA harbor. Some photoshop effects for texture.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

ooF Fighters said:


> From mouth of the LA harbor. Some photoshop effects for texture.



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2015)

1) The southern piece of my west coast - Falsterbo. Looking out to the west towards a distant (unseen) Copenhagen, Denmark. At the horizon parts of the Øresundsbron, that connects Sweden with Denmark, can be seen faintly.

2) A summer sunset from Båstad. Slightly further to the north, but still on the west coast.


----------



## CapturingLight (Nov 15, 2015)

Pookie said:


> CapturingLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shots. The one on the beach with the people draws me in. I think part of it is that this type of shot is not in my repertoire but looking at this one I think it should be.
> ...


The family is mine. ;D The reason that I say that it is not in my repertoire is because it has that candid street feel to it. Obviously not really street in this case, I don't seem to do much of the candid people photos. The photo above leaves some mystery to it in that why are two people so into their phones when clearly they should be taking photos  or takin in the nature. The lighting and color of course is wonderful as well.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 15, 2015)

CapturingLight said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > CapturingLight said:
> ...



Perfect family picture 

 That was my exact feeling at the time. We had been finding all kinds of crazy sea life in the pools... it was so freaking cool and then I looked over and this woman was so into texting she couldn't even bother to look up. For me, even if I'm out for landscapes, I always end up taking photos of people. Even fellow photographers out for landscape excursion with me.

I took this with one of my 5D3's on a tripod and the other one had a fisheye on a sling... looked across at my buddy and he was perfectly framed.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Pookie. 8) I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2015)

Pookie said:


> CapturingLight said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...




Very, very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Good work.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> 1) The southern piece of my west coast - Falsterbo. Looking out to the west towards a distant (unseen) Copenhagen, Denmark. At the horizon parts of the Øresundsbron, that connects Sweden with Denmark, can be seen faintly.
> 
> 2) A summer sunset from Båstad. Slightly further to the north, but still on the west coast.




Very nice pictures, DominoDude. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> 1) The southern piece of my west coast - Falsterbo. Looking out to the west towards a distant (unseen) Copenhagen, Denmark. At the horizon parts of the Øresundsbron, that connects Sweden with Denmark, can be seen faintly.
> 
> 2) A summer sunset from Båstad. Slightly further to the north, but still on the west coast.




Nice pictures, DD.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2015)

Winter tree, Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2015)

1. Fisgard lighthouse, Victoria, British Columbia
2. Royal Roads University, Victoria, British Columia


----------



## Pookie (Nov 20, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Fisgard lighthouse, Victoria, British Columbia
> 2. Royal Roads University, Victoria, British Columia



Love the lighthouse shot... I was born in BC but my dad was stationed at the New Dungeness Lighthouse where I lived until 3 yo. 

Now my home town is Santa Cruz... recently taken with a 5D3 + 16-35 f/4 IS.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2015)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Fisgard lighthouse, Victoria, British Columbia
> ...




Thanks! Love the amusement park shot. Great colour!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

1. Sailboats off Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia.
2. Off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 21, 2015)

Really great stuff! I love the lighting on Pookie's rock in bay and boardwalk photos.


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 21, 2015)

Incoming Wave by John Berninger, on Flickr
The west coast of Martha's Vineyard


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2015)

Floating houses, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking along the 'urban' coastline at Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia, a popular spot with both locals and tourists.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2015)

Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## bwud (Dec 31, 2015)

The end of another day in south(west)ern california


----------



## dpc (Feb 6, 2016)

Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Feb 6, 2016)

Inner harbour, Victoria,BC


----------



## dpc (Feb 7, 2016)

Pacific beach - Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------

